# Advice on Crime/Security ?



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

Hi ,We are visiting the algarve end oct for six month with an intention
to buy a property.We will be staying in a rented apartment close to the
beach in alberfeira. What is the crime situation, What security arrangements
would you advise us to take.We shall be bringing some quite valuable property
with us..Laptops/camera equipment ETC ..Any advice will be much appreciated..Jack and Marie


----------

